
Ask HN: Best examples of self-contained React/Redux component - stevewilhelm
I am looking for good examples of React&#x2F;Redux based self-contained components.
======
petemill
If it's self contained then wouldn't / shouldn't it be a react component
_without_ redux? Redux is designed to manage state passing to properties in
many components organized in your app, but you're asking about a single
component.

~~~
stevewilhelm
This is what confuses me. How would I write a React based component that can
manage the retrieving the data it needs and can be easily integrated into
other React/Redux based applications.

For example, I wish to write a component that displays the weather for a given
date and zip code. I also want to create another component that displays the
local events for a given date and zip code.

I want a simple SPA app to include these two components along with a shared
chooser component that allows users to select the zip code and date.

Finally, I want to share the weather and event components with other
developers so they can incorporate them easily in their own React/Redux based
applications.

~~~
eiriklv
This is a good read [0]. Been using this approach in several larger
applications for a while (with great success).

By decoupling the selection of state from the actual state structure (using
relative selectors) + defining a public interface for your features (your app
will basically consist of smaller apps - fractally) you can achieve what
you're after.

[0] [http://jaysoo.ca/2016/02/28/organizing-redux-
application/](http://jaysoo.ca/2016/02/28/organizing-redux-application/)

------
acemarke
I keep a list of Redux-related addons and utilities at
[https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-links) . Within that
list, the "Widgets" page lists a bunch of pre-written React components that
use Redux to store their data. Probably the best examples of what you're
looking for.

